# Synchro iPhoto-iPad: png transparents deviennent jpg



## MacFreak (28 Novembre 2011)

J'ai un grand nombre de png transparents stockés dans iPhoto que j'utilise lorsque je crée des présentations Keynote. 

Via iTunes, j'ai synchronisé mon album de png transparents iPhoto avec mon iPad. Seulement, les png ont été "automatiquement" convertis en jpg lors de la synchronisation vers l'iPad. Le problème est le même lorsque le transfert se fait via le Flux de photos. :confuses:.

Or les mêmes images envoyées par e-mail et ajoutées à Photos via "Enregistrer l'image" restent en png. Cependant, ce n'est pas une solution avec plus de 800 images à synchroniser.

Ni le poids des fichiers (quelques centaines Ko), ni le nombre d'images synchronisées (1 ou 800) ne semblent expliquer la conversion forcée de png vers jpg. En outre, la suppression du cache iPod utilisé par iPhotos ne résout pas le problème. Le fait que la synchronisation s'effectue en WiFi ou via connexion USB ne semble pas avoir d'influence.

Seuls quelques artefacts graphiques (fonds d'image fantômes) dans Photos sur iPad semblent indiquer qu'il a un peu de mal à gérer les png transparents.

*Quelqu'un sait-il s'il y a un moyen de forcer iTunes/iPhoto à conserver le format d'origine de l'image lors de la synchronisation?*


----------



## Heatflayer (29 Novembre 2011)

Si tu arrives à trouver la solution, je suis preneur. Systématiquement les images sont converties, et même via le kit de connexion SD. C'est un peu relou de faire des photos en RAW et de pouvoir les regarder ... en JPEG.

Si je trouve quelque chose, j'alimente le post, en attendant je guette l'avancée !


----------

